# something to say



## hidden_cry (Sep 19, 2005)

hi
some of  u no me from my other post
i went to my moms house this weekend i seen my family who is really hurt over michael dieing. well jermey and i were looking over pic's of him so to take the pain away we started drinking i past out on jeremys bed i woke up jeremy was beside me with i black eye and a bloody nose. i walk down stairs and his friend was lying on the gound with two black eyes and i broken nose i found out later that his friend tryed to rape me well i was past out jeremy walked in and almoast killed him.

On sunday i was so messed up i did a line of cocanie to make everthing go away am i stuiped cuz i dont know?

ashley


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Sep 19, 2005)

*...*

I know i sound crazy and all saying this but welltry to think positive try to remember the good things and feed off of that jeremy would not have wanted you to feel this way he loved you therefor ewanted what's bestà so in his honor if not for you live .. your life is not only going to be full of bad things good things also happen  keep that in mind life is precious and is not to be waisted .. you can do it jst trust yourslf 
ashley


----------

